# Per Diem



## BrianHay (Jun 17, 2007)

I spent lots of years working away from home and got about the same as most guys are saying. $35-50 per day if my room/camp was supplied and about $100 if it wasn't. Usually travel time at least one way and a company truck to ride to work in.
One option no one has mentioned yet is RV's. Any of your guys have them? It's a great way to do it if they do. The last five years I worked on the road the whole crew had RV's and the company arranged and payed for our campground fees, propane and $35-$50/day.


----------



## mckellarman (Jan 4, 2008)

Did some work out of town back in '05. We had a company vehicle. Company payed hotel with continental breakfast we got $25 per diem which was to cover food. I thought it was pretty fair.


----------



## MacRoadie (Dec 9, 2007)

$50.00 per day with fuel reimbursed based on receipts (or company gas card). Lodging paid for by company. Of course we are in California...


----------

